
Viewing FICO Scores Spurs Better Financial Habits - atlasunshrugged
https://review.chicagobooth.edu/behavioral-science/2018/article/viewing-fico-scores-spurs-better-financial-habits?source=ic-em-20200221&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWVRVM1pHRXlZV0U0T0RnNCIsInQiOiJ1Z0trOFpGeGhkZWR4SmNqd1AxY3FPazlLMDd4Y0Fab3J4SU5jeWdXVkNrMjFZMUxvSUZYMXY0QnY3b3RBbVQxZ3dZQkFLSktRRlhKYUlWOUx1VVVWM0g5MGVwNnQ3aUVFZjd6RkZ5TjVoR0N4UmRXVElaOTJqMGN6eWpOcGEwcCJ9
======
atlasunshrugged
Credit Karma in particular has been awesome for me to get in control of my
financial life, I do wonder if that (and other similar services) have made a
meaningful difference in the U.S.

